# Harrington & Richardson



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

I have an old H & R Trapper 7 shot revolver in .22 caliber. Does anyone know anything about this gun, or what it would be worth. I'm looking to get rid of it but want to know some info about it first. Thanks.


----------



## ProtectionAgainstElements (Oct 2, 2005)

Well, What year is it? How is the condition? And how much did you get it for?


----------

